# Yard sales are awesome...



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

I found an old Stanley #3 plane that needs some lovins. Got it for 2 bucks!




 



 



 



 





The handle is broken, but the wood looks good, so I'll glue it together see how it looks after. And it needs a new front knob....
Not bad eh?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 16, 2016)

Needs an  front knob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 16, 2016)

Smokin' deal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 16, 2016)

I May have a tote and knob for that one, I just stripped out several bad ones. Also- Show us a picture of the frog with the blade and cap removed, That is either an early pre lateral or it's a later one with the lateral adjuster broken off, Also looks like it's missing a part in the depth adjustment. Once you get it apart I can let you know if I have the parts for it.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 16, 2016)

@ripjack13 - Before you get too far into it, take some 320 sandpaper and clean up the side of the plane, I see some damage to the side of the mouth and something on the side that might be a crack. If it is cracked (I hope not but just thought I'd point out the first thing I see) I wouldn't put any time into it. If you want a nice 3 I can send one along when I ship your 6 and the pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - Before you get too far into it, take some 320 sandpaper and clean up the side of the plane, I see some damage to the side of the mouth and something on the side that might be a crack. If it is cracked (I hope not but just thought I'd point out the first thing I see) I wouldn't put any time into it. If you want a nice 3 I can send one along when I ship your 6 and the pen blanks.
> 
> View attachment 115144



Fer $2???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 16, 2016)

Steal, unless it's cracked... If so, you have a fantastic backup plan with Colin. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm just wondering what kind of yo-yo would do this to a plane? Good Lord!!
It's not like they tapped it once or twice someone beat on that awhile.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

Not cracked. Just chipped....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

The guy who owned it was a mason, So my guess is he was not to careful with it. 
For $2, I'll see what help I can give it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2016)

For $2 you can't go wrong! Nice grab Marc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 16, 2016)

The blade likely got wacked with a hammer because someone used it as a chisel once upon a time!

Good luck with the restore. Lots of rust remover and TLC and you will certainly end up with a user.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

Probably was owned by a framer.........................

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 16, 2016)

Or "Farmer" Ha....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 16, 2016)

I've seen damage to the blades like that before, If the lateral adjuster is missing and the lever for the depth adjuster I can see someone grabbing a hammer to make depth adjustments, Whack it down too far? Release the cap, pull the blade up, flip the lever and beat again. Not exactly a fine adjustment so they probably had to whack it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably was owned by a framer.........................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The guy who owned it was a mason, So my guess is he was not to careful with it.
> For $2, I'll see what help I can give it....




Oh... That explains it! Them bricks and concrete blocks are a little tougher to plane smooth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## deltatango (Oct 17, 2016)

Marc - I think it's a cool project. The first thing I would do after cleaning the plane thoroughly would be to lap the whole bottom of the plane. You can put PSA paper on a good flat surface like a wing of your table saw or some corian or marble, granite, whatever so long as it's flat, then just push the plane along until you have all bright steel showing. Then take it through to successive grits up to 320 or 400. When you have a good flat, lapped surface to begin with, the rest will follow. You can lap the blade as well and other parts if they need it.

I think this is a good project to learn how to really tune a plane.

Here's a video about doing the things I mentioned:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2013/09/26/handplane-tune-up-tips

I'll bet that after you work on that plane it will come back to life.
If you want to fill that divot in the base, take it to a welder and they can braze it - some have special stuff to tig weld as well.
It's small enough that it wouldn't take too much heat, and if there is any warping at all which I doubt there would be, it will come out when lapped.

Go through fixing that all up and you will learn a lot about planes and it will become a special friend.

Mark

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 17, 2016)

That is cool. I've never had a yard sale pan out for tools. Flea markets have though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2016)

Well crap....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well crap....
> 
> View attachment 115200 View attachment 115201



Ouch. That smarts. I hate to say it but by the time you chase down a new frog and shipping I could probably hook you up with a decent 3 if you want.

Another option, Clean it all up, open up the mouth on it and grind a radius in the blade and turn it into a scrub plane. I've done that with 3's and 4's that have been damaged beyond feasible repair and they work great for hogging off material.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 17, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Stanley+No.+3+Frog&_sop=15

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...TRS0&_nkw=Stanley+No.+3+plane+handle&_sacat=0

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2016)

Colin, I'm not sure yet what I'd like to do with it....it was only $2 and I really don't need it, but I wanted it. I do need the jointer plane though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well crap....
> 
> View attachment 115200 View attachment 115201




"This post without explanation is useless"


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> "This post without explanation is useless"




Uhmmmm... That piece in the picture, ain't 'sposed to look like that... It be broke!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> "This post without explanation is useless"



Well...those who know, know.

But I'll make an exception in your case. It should look like this...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well...those who know, know.
> 
> But I'll make an exception in your case. It should look like this...




Ahhh. That clears it up...


----------



## OHWC (Nov 16, 2016)

Just a tip for cleaning these things up. I know a lot of people use a solvent etc for the rust. I used to mess around with chemistry stuff on previous employment. So I was given 5 planes for free from an in-law and salvaged 4 of them. Anyway to remove the rust from all the metal get yourself some citric acid in crystal form. You can buy this from online chemical stores. Then add some to a bucket of water and soak your metal parts and brass parts. The brass will shine up and the acid is mild enough that it will just remove the rust. It will also leave a protective layer almost darkening the metal kind of like a passivation process with stainless steel and is in fact used to accomplish this on stainless steel. Anyway I only have to worry about rust on areas I flatten, sharpen and polish on the planes. It does take 24 to 48 hours of soaking and then rubbing with a soft bristle brush every once in awhile when in the soak.

And PS.. Citric acid with water is used to lighten wood fences, decks etc. Just make sure you rinse well before applying anything to get rid of the acid mixture.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 5, 2018)

Going to a yard sale in the AM. Lots of old tools...see anything in the picture that is a must have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 5, 2018)

Just these few circled!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 5, 2018)

@Lou Currier 
I'd be interested in old hammers with wood handles, or missing the wood handle. Can you text me picts from the sale?

I'm doing a demonstration in The Villages Tuesday April 17 & can come get them from you & maybe we can turn some wood before or after!!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 5, 2018)

OHWC said:


> Just a tip for cleaning these things up. I know a lot of people use a solvent etc for the rust. I used to mess around with chemistry stuff on previous employment. So I was given 5 planes for free from an in-law and salvaged 4 of them. Anyway to remove the rust from all the metal get yourself some citric acid in crystal form. You can buy this from online chemical stores. Then add some to a bucket of water and soak your metal parts and brass parts. The brass will shine up and the acid is mild enough that it will just remove the rust. It will also leave a protective layer almost darkening the metal kind of like a passivation process with stainless steel and is in fact used to accomplish this on stainless steel. Anyway I only have to worry about rust on areas I flatten, sharpen and polish on the planes. It does take 24 to 48 hours of soaking and then rubbing with a soft bristle brush every once in awhile when in the soak.
> 
> And PS.. Citric acid with water is used to lighten wood fences, decks etc. Just make sure you rinse well before applying anything to get rid of the acid mixture.



I've used vinegar in water to do the same thing. Does great. Lots of videos on YouTube about this. Here is a short one:


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 5, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> @Lou Currier
> I'd be interested in old hammers with wood handles, or missing the wood handle. Can you text me picts from the sale?
> 
> I'm doing a demonstration in The Villages Tuesday April 17 & can come get them from you & maybe we can turn some wood before or after!!



Can do...have your phone ready around 9:30


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm good for now....


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 5, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Can do...have your phone ready around 9:30




Yes sir. You need my # ?


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2018)

Today’s yard sale scores...



 



 



 

Picked up the hammers for @Spinartist

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 6, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Today’s yard sale scores...
> 
> View attachment 144992
> 
> ...




Nice group of cutters you scored!! & thanks again for getting the hammers! I'm going to use them for cane hand grips!!


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 6, 2018)

Lou, what do you want to work on , woodturning wise, when I come to your place , probly on April 18th, day after my woodturning demonstration in "The Villages on the 17th?? I can tutor you for 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2018)

How about a fitted box or acorn?


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2018)

Marc has enough tools.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2018)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc has enough tools.



How about wood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 6, 2018)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc has enough tools.




That's what we love about you... you're a dreamer!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 6, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> How about a fitted box or acorn?




What ever you want to work on!!!


----------

